
Show HN: Crowdsourced geographic visualisation of digital product makers - mcknco
https://levelsmap.com
======
mcknco
Hi HN! I’m the maker. I created this because I was deeply inspired by Pieter
Levels (he made Nomad List) when I saw him talk at a nomad conference in 2015.
Since I don’t know a lot of tech solopreneurs / nomadic product makers, I
wanted to create a crowdsrouced map to meet some people and ship my first MVP.
If I can help more product makers like myself connect with each other, so much
the better. Hope that helps.

I have no plan to monetize this, it’s basically just a thank you to Levels and
the maker community. For more info, see [https://mckn.co/first-
mvp](https://mckn.co/first-mvp)

